# [SOLVED] Call of Duty 4 Uninstall Issues



## thomasf94

Hello,

I can't uninstall cod4... for some reason it doesn't come up in the control panel, and when I run the uninstall wizard, I see this message: "error reading setup initialization file"

Can someone help me with this problem??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Zealex

*Re: Call of Duty 4 Uninstall Issues*

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Download revo uninstaller from my signature and see if anything detects.

Did you edit any files or use some sort of mods etc? Where did you get the game?


----------



## thomasf94

*Re: Call of Duty 4 Uninstall Issues*

all I did was install patch v1.7 and i didn't like it, so I want to uninstall it and go back down to v1.6 so I can play with my friends, already installed your Revo uninstaller... no luck, and no I don't have any mods


Thanks for your reply


----------



## Zealex

*Re: Call of Duty 4 Uninstall Issues*

Try deleting the install folder, then attempt a reinstall. If that doesn't work maybe we gotta enter the registry. 

But before that happens this may work... 
Try running *this* as administrator. If you see cod4 with it's patches, Select every cod4 in there and remove it. Try reinstalling. If that doesn't work, continue reading. 

EDIT: I removed the registry part for now, I don't want to use it yet as I don't feel comfortable using the registry.


----------



## thomasf94

*Re: Call of Duty 4 Uninstall Issues*

good news, uninstalled cod 4, figured out that it never finished installing for some reason, now I can't reinstall... I start the autorun, and it doesn't give me, the option to install, only Uninstall... 

thanks for your help


----------



## thomasf94

*Re: Call of Duty 4 Uninstall Issues*

ray:

It's all fixed!!! 

Running patch 1.6!!!

Thanks for all of your help!! 

:wave:


----------



## senior5555

yeah same thing happened to me!!! plz help!! i dont know how to uninstall it.... its not on control panel or on my disktop, but when i put my CD in, it says uninstall, play singleplayer and play multiplayer. if i click any of those nothing happens. plz give me a solution


----------



## thomasf94

Go to my computer, and right click the disk (depending on which drive its in) And click Install... that worked for me


----------



## SkiiTz

senior5555 right click cod4 when its in disk drive, open autoplay, open folder to view files, click setup.exe and hit enter. if it doesnt start to install then right click setup.exe and run as admin. hope this helped u cos it worked for me


----------

